# The Convair B-36 Peacemaker



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 16, 2010)

336 spark plugs! (R4360 engines only)


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah, you tried to trick us. That bottom pic isn't a B-36. That's a B-47 Hustler.

Great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Degs (Mar 16, 2010)

The Last pic is in fact a B-47 'StratoJet'


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

dang it!!!!! That's right.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

The size of those B-36's is amazing.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2010)

You California guys should check out the one in Modesto:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/air-museum-pics-castle-air-museum-14543.html

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2010)

I never saw one fly but I do remember them from the Sac story with Jimmy Stewart.
It looked like a huge beast on screen, I can only image what one looks like in real life.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

Great set of pics thats for sure!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

What a beast....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Vintage 1960s Kodachrome Photo Slide Airplane Wright-Patterson AFB Ohio in 1962 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CONVAIR B-36 PEACEMAKER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2020)

Good one


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

1952 Strategic Air Command (SAC) 111th SRW - Convair RB-36 Aircraft Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

War Plane, people, Soldiers. BM-025 Plane Vintage 8” X 10” Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Post WWII USAF B-36 Peacemaker bomber photos/print/plane R item | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Post WWII USAF B-36 Peacemaker bomber photos/print/plane R item | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Convair B36 571 Cessna XT37 35mm Slide Original Kodachrome 50s Air Force Museum | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Convair B36 571 Cessna XT37 35mm Slide Original Kodachrome Air Force Museum 50s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Convair B36 571 35mm Slide Original Red Kodachrome Air Force Museum 1950s Props | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

USAF Convair B-36 Peacemaker 52-1347 Aircraft in mid 1950's, Original Slide i27a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Convair B-36 Peacemaker 52-1347 Aircraft in mid 1950's, Original Slide i27a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jan 27, 2022)

I had a nice picnic with Airman Ambergey (boy, she knew how to wear some BDUs!) under the wing of the -36 on static display at Chanute in 1989. I think it's the same plane that was moved to Castle about 20 years ago.

That was a hell of a lot of shade for that repast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

B-36H-40-CF 51-5738 5738 to MASDC Aug 14, 1957 Military Aircraft Storage & Disposition Center



















Professional Photo Convair B-36H-40"Peacemaker" Bomber. #294 Of 383 | eBay


Professional Photo Convair B-36H-40"Peacemaker" Bomber. #294 Of 383. In excellent condition. The back of the print is written Model: B-36H-40 Serial: 51-5738 Mfg: #294 of 383.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Apr 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 665653


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

colour














FOTO FLUGZEUG CONSOLIDATED B-36 PEACEMAKER | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG CONSOLIDATED B-36 PEACEMAKER in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2022)

Finally - a colour pic.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

